# Can you qualify for disability for carrying multiples?



## darkNlovely

I am just wondering? I know the laws and procedures are different in every country but I was wondering if any of you heard of this taking place?


----------



## moomin_troll

ur pregnant not disabled so no ive never heard of this


----------



## auntcarrie

If you are in the US, some States do consider pregnancy a temporary disability. I know NY State considers pregnancy to be an ADA qualifying disability. I considered getting a temporary parking sticker since it is so hard for me to walk distances in my late pregnancy, but I just don't drive any more so it's a moot point!


----------



## moomin_troll

auntcarrie said:


> If you are in the US, some States do consider pregnancy a temporary disability. I know NY State considers pregnancy to be an ADA qualifying disability. I considered getting a temporary parking sticker since it is so hard for me to walk distances in my late pregnancy, but I just don't drive any more so it's a moot point!

wow u learn something new everyday.
to me its mad that u can be classed as disabled because ur pregnant, when in the uk u can have terrible spd and get nothing to help


----------



## darkNlovely

interesting--seen a pregnant lady with a sticker thats why I ask-I don't know if she was having multiples though.


----------



## moomin_troll

darkNlovely said:


> interesting--seen a pregnant lady with a sticker thats why I ask-I don't know if she was having multiples though.

she might have actualy been disabled or using someone elses badge


----------



## darkNlovely

moomin_troll said:


> darkNlovely said:
> 
> 
> interesting--seen a pregnant lady with a sticker thats why I ask-I don't know if she was having multiples though.
> 
> she might have actualy been disabled or using someone elses badgeClick to expand...

 good point.


----------



## knitbit

In the US, you can be put on medical leave if you are having complications, especially if they put you on bed rest. Medical leave qualifies for short term disability.


----------



## Laura2919

Never heard of it over here in UK. I think we would be laughed at.


----------



## Eternal

Not here, and why should it? my mums disabled so i guess im super senstive to it.

But at the end of the day its just 9 months (or less), I already am in agony with SPD, but wouldnt consider myself disabled. its not permenant. 

But I guess its where you live.


----------



## knitbit

I think maybe the terminology is funny here. As an employee, I pay into short term disability. If I get injured for any reason and get put on medical leave, I can draw from it to supplement my income. It doesn't mean that I am disabled but it could.


----------



## Sweedot

Laura2919 said:


> Never heard of it over here in UK. I think we would be laughed at.

You also get a lot more maternity leave and benefits in the uk....I know as I am an expat.

In the states, my company is so small they don't have to give me any leave for maternity, without qualifying for short term disability I wouldn't be getting any tie off....I'm now entitled to 12 weeks unpaid leave I believe.

I'm thank ful for the short term disability...


----------



## DanniBear

I like this post! I reakon you should look into it! Yes we are pregnant, not disabled but some women like myself suffer from SPD! I have physio, just like a person with disablilities, I can't actually walk properly! I would consider my self pregnant with temporary disability!


----------



## Laura2919

Sweedot said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> Never heard of it over here in UK. I think we would be laughed at.
> 
> You also get a lot more maternity leave and benefits in the uk....I know as I am an expat.
> 
> In the states, my company is so small they don't have to give me any leave for maternity, without qualifying for short term disability I wouldn't be getting any tie off....I'm now entitled to 12 weeks unpaid leave I believe.
> 
> I'm thank ful for the short term disability...Click to expand...

Blimey, unpaid... What do they expect you to do? just come back without even spending any time with your baby, not everyone can afford the unpaid leave.. :shrug:

I dont think it should be classed as a disability, your having a child, a child which you chose to have.. People with disabilites dont choose to have those disabilities, and I am sorry but pregnancy is 42 weeks max, SPD wont last much longer than that, disabilites last a lifetime in most cases.. :shrug: I think its terrible to even think about them being combined or even the same thing in any way..

Short term or not, like I said you chose to have a child.


----------



## moomin_troll

Laura2919 said:


> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> Never heard of it over here in UK. I think we would be laughed at.
> 
> You also get a lot more maternity leave and benefits in the uk....I know as I am an expat.
> 
> In the states, my company is so small they don't have to give me any leave for maternity, without qualifying for short term disability I wouldn't be getting any tie off....I'm now entitled to 12 weeks unpaid leave I believe.
> 
> I'm thank ful for the short term disability...Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey, unpaid... What do they expect you to do? just come back without even spending any time with your baby, not everyone can afford the unpaid leave.. :shrug:
> 
> I dont think it should be classed as a disability, your having a child, a child which you chose to have.. People with disabilites dont choose to have those disabilities, and I am sorry but pregnancy is 42 weeks max, SPD wont last much longer than that, disabilites last a lifetime in most cases.. :shrug: I think its terrible to even think about them being combined or even the same thing in any way..
> 
> Short term or not, like I said you chose to have a child.Click to expand...

i agree, it seems crazy to me that being pregnant can be classed as a disability.

my mums bf is classed as disabled because he chose to stuff his face get too fat and cause his diabetes to get worse in which caused him to have a stroke and he wont exercise so his leg as given way cuz hes too fat so now hes classed as disabled! it drives me nuts.

and yes its awful that some companies in the us dont give paid maternity leave and sometimes when they do its a matter of weeks :(


----------



## Laura2919

moomin_troll said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> Never heard of it over here in UK. I think we would be laughed at.
> 
> You also get a lot more maternity leave and benefits in the uk....I know as I am an expat.
> 
> In the states, my company is so small they don't have to give me any leave for maternity, without qualifying for short term disability I wouldn't be getting any tie off....I'm now entitled to 12 weeks unpaid leave I believe.
> 
> I'm thank ful for the short term disability...Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey, unpaid... What do they expect you to do? just come back without even spending any time with your baby, not everyone can afford the unpaid leave.. :shrug:
> 
> I dont think it should be classed as a disability, your having a child, a child which you chose to have.. People with disabilites dont choose to have those disabilities, and I am sorry but pregnancy is 42 weeks max, SPD wont last much longer than that, disabilites last a lifetime in most cases.. :shrug: I think its terrible to even think about them being combined or even the same thing in any way..
> 
> Short term or not, like I said you chose to have a child.Click to expand...
> 
> i agree, it seems crazy to me that being pregnant can be classed as a disability.
> 
> my mums bf is classed as disabled because he chose to stuff his face get too fat and cause his diabetes to get worse in which caused him to have a stroke and he wont exercise so his leg as given way cuz hes too fat so now hes classed as disabled! it drives me nuts.
> 
> and yes its awful that some companies in the us dont give paid maternity leave and sometimes when they do its a matter of weeks :(Click to expand...

So many things I could moan about but I wont :haha: Its annoying when people dont listen to advice and then think they are owed something when it goes tits up.


----------



## moomin_troll

hes actualy got off his ass to fight for disability like hes owed it. i was hoping hed of dropped dead. along with the stroke he had 2 heart attacks!

so rather then that money to go that waste of space id perfer it to go to a pregnant woman anyday!

i could rant about it all night myself lol


----------



## Laura2919

moomin_troll said:


> hes actualy got off his ass to fight for disability like hes owed it. i was hoping hed of dropped dead. along with the stroke he had 2 heart attacks!
> 
> so rather then that money to go that waste of space id perfer it to go to a pregnant woman anyday!
> 
> i could rant about it all night myself lol

I'd rather it go to a charity myself. Pregnant women dont really need it just like him. Lol. 
He can fight for it but fighting the flab werent in any way worth it? I am 13st and realise I need to lose some weight..


----------



## knitbit

Yes, many women choose to get pregnant. Still, I agree with short term disability. It's a benefit I pay for every year whether I need it or not. It's like insurance. I had a c-section with my first. It's major surgery, why shouldn't it qualify? If I am put on bed rest and unable to work, why shouldn't it qualify?


----------



## moomin_troll

Laura2919 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> hes actualy got off his ass to fight for disability like hes owed it. i was hoping hed of dropped dead. along with the stroke he had 2 heart attacks!
> 
> so rather then that money to go that waste of space id perfer it to go to a pregnant woman anyday!
> 
> i could rant about it all night myself lol
> 
> I'd rather it go to a charity myself. Pregnant women dont really need it just like him. Lol.
> He can fight for it but fighting the flab werent in any way worth it? I am 13st and realise I need to lose some weight..Click to expand...

id rather burn the money then him getting it tho hahaha
hes disgusting, so the government have made it easier for him to be lazy by giving him a stair lift :dohh:
im going to stop im taking over the thread sorry lol


----------



## Laura2919

knitbit said:


> Yes, many women choose to get pregnant. Still, I agree with short term disability. It's a benefit I pay for every year whether I need it or not. It's like insurance. I had a c-section with my first. It's major surgery, why shouldn't it qualify? If I am put on bed rest and unable to work, why shouldn't it qualify?

If that was a point for your argument then you need to think of a new one.. If that was the case someone going in to have an operation for carpal tunnel syndrome would be able to claim (extensive surgery on your wrists, I am going through the process to have it done). Infact, anyone who goes into hospital to have an operation can qualify. 

You can still walk after a section, you can still talk, yes you have to take things easy but its not a disability.. 

Oh and yes I did have a section, also a really bad labour and delivery... :flower:


----------



## Sweedot

knitbit said:


> Yes, many women choose to get pregnant. Still, I agree with short term disability. It's a benefit I pay for every year whether I need it or not. It's like insurance. I had a c-section with my first. It's major surgery, why shouldn't it qualify? If I am put on bed rest and unable to work, why shouldn't it qualify?

 Im the same, I got put in bed rest for hyperemesis gravid arum, and I was on short term disability, it's something I've been paying into...obviously in the long term I am not a disabled person, and I chose to be a mummy, but I didn't chose to be deathly Ill either....

My sister took off 6 months at 90 percent pay in the uk, a further 3 months at 50 percent pay and three additional months unpaid. Even her husband had 3 months paternity leave, in the USA we just don't get it, if your very lucky you might get 8 weeks, but I don't think it's fully compensated, and that's only if your state falls dictates paid time off...I think california has slightly better benefits. It's highly unfair, but as you guys have argued, we did chose to become pregnant....lol 

The short term disability leave of 12 weeks, means my company has ti ensure I can return ti my job, without it, I could be dismissed. Simple as.


----------



## moomin_troll

my mum had carpal tunnel surgery and omg its horrible! she couldnt use her hands for 3 weeks, or maybe longer :S

i have a friend who has very bad spd which still effects her after pregnancy (she ended up in a wheelchair at one point) and then with her second had a section and in the UK she couldnt get any type of benifit.

i take my hat off to any woman who has a section, i think ur so brave but again its not a disability.

knitbit: so the money u get for disability is that actualy money uve paid to put away for this or is it just part of ur taxes?


----------



## Laura2919

Paternity leave is only two weeks here in UK.. If he took more it was most likely annual leave and a mixture of a good boss and less money.. 

My OH was only given extra time because I had a bad labour and the twins were taken 70 miles away... They were also 10 weeks early so someone needed to get to them and stay with them.

I agree with Moomin.. Its not a disability... It works differently in UK, we get tax credits, child benefit, working tax credits, childcare help, along with some other benefits.. I live in UK and with all these benefits I dont think we need to add another to that too.


----------



## moomin_troll

i am pregnant with my second child, my oh passed away i dont work and cant claim any benifits. im not mentaly stable enough to find work yet and no one would hire a pregnant woman anyway so i have to survive because i chose to have this baby. im not expecting any kind of help just because im pregnant


----------



## Sweedot

I also wanted to mention....that unlike in England, where I once took 3 months off completely paid sick leave for an operation, here in the good ol us of a, we don't get statutory sick leave, I have 5 days paid sick leave allocated for the whole year, once that's used up, I'm done for, which is where the shirt term disability pay takes over...if I was sick in England, and it's pregnancy related, you can take time off and it not be counted against you, that's not the case in the USA. Y have to use your sick time, also, I'm a lucky one, the very fact that I get any paid sick leave means I'm one of the privileged few, most Americans don't get allocated sick leave, so time off is always unpaid.

Other countries don't know how good they have it, and should think twice before ramming it down our necks for utilising avenues to ensure we dint drop dead on the job


----------



## Laura2919

moomin_troll said:


> my mum had carpal tunnel surgery and omg its horrible! she couldnt use her hands for 3 weeks, or maybe longer :S
> 
> i have a friend who has very bad spd which still effects her after pregnancy (she ended up in a wheelchair at one point) and then with her second had a section and in the UK she couldnt get any type of benifit.
> 
> i take my hat off to any woman who has a section, i think ur so brave but again its not a disability.
> 
> knitbit: so the money u get for disability is that actualy money uve paid to put away for this or is it just part of ur taxes?

:nope: I have heard some stories. I have my appointment on 7th July, been suffering nearly a year with it.. Its so painful but the surgery will help me.. Boss says I need at least 2 weeks off work and then it will be light activites and intensive physio... :nope:


----------



## Sweedot

Laura2919 said:


> Paternity leave is only two weeks here in UK.. If he took more it was most likely annual leave and a mixture of a good boss and less money..
> 
> My OH was only given extra time because I had a bad labour and the twins were taken 70 miles away... They were also 10 weeks early so someone needed to get to them and stay with them.
> 
> I agree with Moomin.. Its not a disability... It works differently in UK, we get tax credits, child benefit, working tax credits, childcare help, along with some other benefits.. I live in UK and with all these benefits I dont think we need to add another to that too.

Paternity leave is actually three weeks paid leave and up to 6 months unpaid leave!

Which is a whole lot better than what I'm entitled to as a mummy.


----------



## v2007

No not in the UK, if that was the case...every preggo lady here would all be entitled DLA :rofl:

V xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

Laura2919 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> my mum had carpal tunnel surgery and omg its horrible! she couldnt use her hands for 3 weeks, or maybe longer :S
> 
> i have a friend who has very bad spd which still effects her after pregnancy (she ended up in a wheelchair at one point) and then with her second had a section and in the UK she couldnt get any type of benifit.
> 
> i take my hat off to any woman who has a section, i think ur so brave but again its not a disability.
> 
> knitbit: so the money u get for disability is that actualy money uve paid to put away for this or is it just part of ur taxes?
> 
> :nope: I have heard some stories. I have my appointment on 7th July, been suffering nearly a year with it.. Its so painful but the surgery will help me.. Boss says I need at least 2 weeks off work and then it will be light activites and intensive physio... :nope:Click to expand...

hope i havent scared u :( my mums op was worse because shes diabetic with very high blood pressure


----------



## moomin_troll

Sweedot said:


> I also wanted to mention....that unlike in England, where I once took 3 months off completely paid sick leave for an operation, here in the good ol us of a, we don't get statutory sick leave, I have 5 days paid sick leave allocated for the whole year, once that's used up, I'm done for, which is where the shirt term disability pay takes over*...if I was sick in England, and it's pregnancy related, you can take time off and it not be counted against you*, that's not the case in the USA. Y have to use your sick time, also, I'm a lucky one, the very fact that I get any paid sick leave means I'm one of the privileged few, most Americans don't get allocated sick leave, so time off is always unpaid.
> 
> Other countries don't know how good they have it, and should think twice before ramming it down our necks for utilising avenues to ensure we dint drop dead on the job

this is not true! i was signed off work pregnancy related and my boss didnt have to pay me anything, so i had to fight my doctor and return to work partime while taking the pay cut!

paternity leave is still 2 weeks paid leave, the man can only take longer if he takes over from the mothers leave. im not quiet sure where ur getting ur information


----------



## Laura2919

Sweedot said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> Paternity leave is only two weeks here in UK.. If he took more it was most likely annual leave and a mixture of a good boss and less money..
> 
> My OH was only given extra time because I had a bad labour and the twins were taken 70 miles away... They were also 10 weeks early so someone needed to get to them and stay with them.
> 
> I agree with Moomin.. Its not a disability... It works differently in UK, we get tax credits, child benefit, working tax credits, childcare help, along with some other benefits.. I live in UK and with all these benefits I dont think we need to add another to that too.
> 
> Paternity leave is actually three weeks paid leave and up to 6 months unpaid leave!
> 
> Which is a whole lot better than what I'm entitled to as a mummy.Click to expand...

Its actually two weeks statutory pay. I live in UK... 

Here is a bit from our entitlement... 

Ordinary Statutory Paternity Pay is paid for up to two consecutive weeks, depending on how long you choose to take Ordinary Paternity Leave for. The current weekly rate is £124.88 (£128.73 from April 2011) or 90 per cent of your average weekly earnings, if that is less.

And what an awful comment about us ramming it down your throat... :dohh: is it our fault that you dont get what we do? Over in UK we get enough so for us to also be claiming disability benefit would be a joke.. Not my fault USA dont give what we do is it now?????? :dohh:


----------



## Sweedot

As of April 3rd 2011 paternity knave is now three weeks paid leave and up to 6 months unpaid leave...the law just.changed and will go into effect shortly.


----------



## Laura2919

moomin_troll said:


> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> I also wanted to mention....that unlike in England, where I once took 3 months off completely paid sick leave for an operation, here in the good ol us of a, we don't get statutory sick leave, I have 5 days paid sick leave allocated for the whole year, once that's used up, I'm done for, which is where the shirt term disability pay takes over*...if I was sick in England, and it's pregnancy related, you can take time off and it not be counted against you*, that's not the case in the USA. Y have to use your sick time, also, I'm a lucky one, the very fact that I get any paid sick leave means I'm one of the privileged few, most Americans don't get allocated sick leave, so time off is always unpaid.
> 
> Other countries don't know how good they have it, and should think twice before ramming it down our necks for utilising avenues to ensure we dint drop dead on the job
> 
> this is not true! i was signed off work pregnancy related and my boss didnt have to pay me anything, so i had to fight my doctor and return to work partime while taking the pay cut!
> 
> paternity leave is still 2 weeks paid leave, the man can only take longer if he takes over from the mothers leave. im not quiet sure where ur getting ur informationClick to expand...

Clearly not from any official UK page... I agree 100% with you...


----------



## Sweedot

Yes your ramming it down my throat, I'm not doing anything illegal here, I qualified for short term mmla , and Im taking it. 

Or should I just drop my sprog and come back to work the next day to appease you ladies. 
Don't think so.


----------



## Laura2919

Sweedot said:


> As of April 3rd 2011 paternity knave is now three weeks paid leave and up to 6 months unpaid leave...the law just.changed and will go into effect shortly.


Still wrong.. Still only two weeks with an extra 26 unpaid!!! 

If your baby is due on or after 3 April 2011 you may have the right to take up to 26 weeks' Additional Paternity Leave. This is on top of your entitlement to two weeks' Ordinary Paternity Leave.


----------



## moomin_troll

do u have a link for that? as we live in the uk and are told it is still 2 weeks but the law changed so that the father could take time off the mothers mat leave and use that instead. but that ment the woman would return to work instead.

yes the system might not be fair in the US and we do get alot well i dont get anything but most do. but that doesnt mean the lable disabled should be given to a woman who is just pregnant


----------



## Laura2919

Sweedot said:


> Yes your ramming it down my throat, I'm not doing anything illegal here, I qualified for short term mmla , and Im taking it.
> 
> Or should I just drop my sprog and come back to work the next day to appease you ladies.
> Don't think so.


Its not fair in USA but thats not our fault over here in UK!!


----------



## Laura2919

Here is the link you need for the right information. 
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ies/Paternityrightsintheworkplace/DG_10029398


----------



## moomin_troll

Sweedot said:


> Yes your ramming it down my throat, I'm not doing anything illegal here, I qualified for short term mmla , and Im taking it.
> 
> Or should I just drop my sprog and come back to work the next day to appease you ladies.
> Don't think so.

thats dramatic!

we have shared our opinion that being pregnant isnt being disabled...this is it! and then weve responded to ur claims of what we get in the uk....so i fail to see why you have such a problem with that


----------



## moomin_troll

Laura2919 said:


> Here is the link you need for the right information.
> https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ies/Paternityrightsintheworkplace/DG_10029398

just had a read thru, my oh was lucky if his boss was ok with it he was able to come to my appointments paid and also his 2 weeks off was full pay because of being in the army.

also if ur a woman in the army u get 12 months off on full pay maternity leave! i think we should just all join up hahaha


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Personally I think DLA for pregnant women is a rediculous idea! 



moomin_troll said:


> i am pregnant with my second child, my oh passed away i dont work and* cant claim any benifits*. im not mentaly stable enough to find work yet and no one would hire a pregnant woman anyway so i have to survive because i chose to have this baby. im not expecting any kind of help just because im pregnant

Excuse me for interfering.. but, single parents are not legally obliged to work/look for work. You are entitled to claim income support until your youngest child is 7, which also entitles you to child tax credit, housing benefit etc. Sorry if you already knew that, just thought I'd mention it incase you weren't aware! 
Sorry for your loss, too :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

Ju_bubbs said:


> Personally I think DLA for pregnant women is a rediculous idea!
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i am pregnant with my second child, my oh passed away i dont work and* cant claim any benifits*. im not mentaly stable enough to find work yet and no one would hire a pregnant woman anyway so i have to survive because i chose to have this baby. im not expecting any kind of help just because im pregnant
> 
> Excuse me for interfering.. but, single parents are not legally obliged to work/look for work. You are entitled to claim income support until your youngest child is 7, which also entitles you to child tax credit, housing benefit etc. Sorry if you already knew that, just thought I'd mention it incase you weren't aware!
> Sorry for your loss, too :hugs:Click to expand...

youd think thats what im entitled to wouldnt u but nope they wont give me anything. i wont go thru the ins and outs ect far too boring.
and even tho i could use my "mental" state to try and get disability im not even going to bother trying.
i dont think id get it anyway but im not disabled so why take that money.
people looking into this country think we have it so easy when infact not all of us do


----------



## LadyGecko

Im the uk if your spd is likely to last longer than 6 months you are entitaled to apply for DLA as your mw can tell you, I think that SPD is a form of temp disablity I suffer from Multiple Sclerosis, and during this pregnancy also Hyperemesis and spd and have never claimed benifits, My OH earned an ok wage for us both to live off untill he his contract ended in march and I am now thinking of claiming as I couldnt work while pregnant.


----------



## knitbit

Ok here's another thought. :)

Plenty of people get injured doing risky behavior they choose to do. Sky diving, bungee jumping, mountain climbing, kayaking, or heck even driving a car. If one is injured while choosing to do one of these activities, they are entitled to medical leave. How is that any different than a woman who is injured during pregnancy? If there is cause for medical leave, no matter the reason we can draw short term disability for up to 6 months. To say that pregnant women shouldn't qualify is discriminatory. Medical leave is medical leave. Oh and carpal tunnel would put me out of work, since I work on a computer all day, so yes people with carpal tunnel where I work often do get put on leave usually have to file a workmans compensation claim for job related injuries.

As far as benefits are concerned the US is behind the curve. I wouldn't hold it against anyone else that gets better bebefits though. My employer will pay me my salary as long as I am on medical leave (minus the short term disability) and I am really lucky. Medical leave is typically 6 weeks after a vaginal delivery and 8 weeks after a c-section. Anyone (mother or father) can take up to 12 weeks of job protected unpaid leave in addition to the medical leave. To take more time than that requires vacation, sick pay, or in my case sabbatical. I am planning to take about 7 months off with these two, 12 weeks unpaid. My husband also plans to take 12 weeks unpaid leave after I go back to work. We've done it with both of our boys and it is something we value.


----------



## Laura2919

I still think that its not a disability...


----------



## knitbit

Laura2919 said:


> I still think that its not a disability...

I think the word disability is the sticking point. Not everyone with an injury has a lasting disability. In the states, anyone on medical leave qualifies for short term disability if and only if they have paid into it. California forces every employee to take it, but it is voluntary in most other states. Perhaps the name was chosen poorly. 

To get actual disability takes years. It is a long drawn out process and I am sure very few actually qualify. When they do qualify, then they get a monthly stipend for life. I think this is what you are thinking of in terms of a real disability. And your right, pregnancy would not qualify as it is a temporary condition.


----------



## Laura2919

knitbit said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> I still think that its not a disability...
> 
> I think the word disability is the sticking point. Not everyone with an injury has a lasting disability. In the states, anyone on medical leave qualifies for short term disability if and only if they have paid into it. California forces every employee to take it, but it is voluntary in most other states. Perhaps the name was chosen poorly.
> 
> To get actual disability takes years. It is a long drawn out process and I am sure very few actually qualify. When they do qualify, then they get a monthly stipend for life. I think this is what you are thinking of in terms of a real disability. And your right, pregnancy would not qualify as it is a temporary condition.Click to expand...

In the UK there is help. We get tons of benefits that people in USA dont get. I have family members who are disabled and I think for someone to claim it for being pregnant is a slap in the face.. They live with their disability each and every day, pregnancy problems tend to end when the pregnancy does..


----------



## knitbit

It's a slap in the face for me to draw a benefit that I pay for and for which I legally qualify? "Short Term Disability" is just what they call it. It would have been better to call it medical leave salary insurance, but that's not what it's called. I'll just agree to disagree with you on this.


----------



## moomin_troll

i also pay towards benifits in this country but i dont get anything back! 

i just dont like the name of it and that some pregnant women may feel they are disabled for being pregnant.


----------



## knitbit

*sigh* It's just what it's called here. No one thinks pregnant women are disabled just for being pregnant.


----------



## auntcarrie

It goes like this at my company:

Sick leave - being out/incapable of work for up to 5 consecutive days
SHORT TERM DISABILITY - being out/incapable of work for longer than 5 days in a row, up to 26 weeks 
Long-term disability - incapable of working for an extended period of time

In fact, my company no longer distinguishes "Maternity Leave" from "Short-Term Disability." You either are capable of working, or you are not. Having a baby qualifies you for 6 weeks 100% paid "short-term disability." If you are pregnant and incapable of working, again you would be labeled as being on "short-term disability." Most women, thankfully, are still able to work while pregnant, except if you are put on bedrest or taken off work at the end of the pregnancy

So to piggy-back on Nitbit's sentiments, there is a difference here between being "on disability" versus being labeled "disabled." Sure, the wording/labeling could probably be different. Being "on disability" is really an insurance term.

Hope this helps? Not sure.


----------



## knitbit

Yes auntcarrie, that's exactly how it works for me, too. In order to draw STD (Short Term Disability) insurance, I literally pay about $450 a year, every year, just for STD.


----------



## Laura2919

knitbit said:


> It's a slap in the face for me to draw a benefit that I pay for and for which I legally qualify? "Short Term Disability" is just what they call it. It would have been better to call it medical leave salary insurance, but that's not what it's called. I'll just agree to disagree with you on this.

We all pay something into the system hun. Even me.. I work and I pay taxes but I also get back enough! Your pregnant for a maximum of 42 weeks, disability for me is something for life. :shrug: So yes, we will agree to disagree.


----------



## Alexapoo

OMG! This thread has pissed me off as most people here are from the UK and are not understanding the DIFFERENCE between paying out of pocket for "short-term disability INSURANCE" and getting disability payments from the government! 

"Short term disability" is an insurance that is optional and that is paid for out of pocket by us and not the government or anyone else! A "disability" in this case would be anything that "disables" you from working! It can be anything form having surgery, becoming ill or having a baby (only 6-8 weeks afterwards) and a regular, uncomplicated pregnancy does NOT qualify! If one has pregnancy complications, then it does qualify and it has to be approved by your doctor AND it is only HALF of our pay! It is TEMPORARY. It does not have anything to do with someone who say, becomes paralyzed for life and cannot work, then that would be actual DISABILTY form the US government! It's the terminology that is getting confused here. ANd yes, the UK has awesome benefits. We get crap here, unless we take out our own insurance for short term disability (once again definition being anything that causes one to not be able to fulfill their duties at work due to a temporary medical condition). 

Getting true disability from the government is a whole DIFFERENT story that pregnancy or anything temporary would NOT qualify! Even people who have a true disability take years to get anything IF they do in this category. Puh-lease! Let's make this clear before you all go on a tirade!

I myself will be going on my disability insurance for my triplet pregnancy at 24 weeks because at that point I would NOT be able to do my usual duties as it is hard now! THe doctor has to do the paperwork for me and I have to file a claim. Like I said, it is not government disability, but something I pay extra for. It's "insurance" something you all don't really have to pay over there as you are well taken care of. ANd on another note, someone is "disabled" temporarily after giving birth or a c section as you cannot work for 6-8 weeks, doctor's orders!


----------



## Laura2919

Alexapoo said:


> OMG! This thread has pissed me off as most people here are from the UK and are not understanding the DIFFERENCE between paying out of pocket for "short-term disability INSURANCE" and getting disability payments from the government!
> 
> "Short term disability" is an insurance that is optional and that is paid for out of pocket by us and not the government or anyone else! A "disability" in this case would be anything that "disables" you from working! It can be anything form having surgery, becoming ill or having a baby (only 6-8 weeks afterwards) and a regular, uncomplicated pregnancy does NOT qualify! If one has pregnancy complications, then it does qualify and it has to be approved by your doctor AND it is only HALF of our pay! It is TEMPORARY. It does not have anything to do with someone who say, becomes paralyzed for life and cannot work, then that would be actual DISABILTY form the US government! It's the terminology that is getting confused here. ANd yes, the UK has awesome benefits. We get crap here, unless we take out our own insurance for short term disability (once again definition being anything that causes one to not be able to fulfill their duties at work due to a temporary medical condition).
> 
> Getting true disability from the government is a whole DIFFERENT story that pregnancy or anything temporary would NOT qualify! Even people who have a true disability take years to get anything IF they do in this category. Puh-lease! Let's make this clear before you all go on a tirade!
> 
> I myself will be going on my disability insurance for my triplet pregnancy at 24 weeks because at that point I would NOT be able to do my usual duties as it is hard now! THe doctor has to do the paperwork for me and I have to file a claim. Like I said, it is not government disability, but something I pay extra for. It's "insurance" something you all don't really have to pay over there as you are well taken care of. ANd on another note, someone is "disabled" temporarily after giving birth or a c section as you cannot work for 6-8 weeks, doctor's orders!

Maybe you should read again then :dohh: we said the reasons why we dont agree with it and its because in the UK we get it for free. How are we supposed to try to understand when its completely different here. Hence the reason we are saying it from OUR point of view.. If we could claim it over here it would be ridiculous.. Whether you pay for it or not it shouldnt be called a disability, they should name it something else cos being pregnant is not a disability!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexapoo

Who cares what it is called-it is a matter of terminology in two different countries and other people were not even caring to understand. Pregnancy with complications (including a high risk pregnancy with multiples) is still a temporary "disability" here no matter what you say that causes one to be unable to fulfill their duties at work and it is what the insurance companies want to call it. We have true government disability here as well that we would never consider filing a claim for pregnancy. The person asking the question probably did not realize she was asking a question in a predominantly UK forum and hence the backlash.

And to answer that original person's question as I have looked into it extensively....you will qualify if you have a high risk pregnancy or if your doctor requires any kind of bedrest or you have any complications-anything your doctor deems that you cannot work to your full capability, will qualify you for STD.


----------



## Laura2919

Alexapoo said:


> Who cares what it is called-it is a matter of terminology in two different countries and other people were not even caring to understand. Pregnancy with complications (including a high risk pregnancy with multiples) is still a temporary "disability" here no matter what you say that causes one to be unable to fulfill their duties at work and it is what the insurance companies want to call it. We have true government disability here as well that we would never consider filing a claim for pregnancy. The person asking the question probably did not realize she was asking a question in a predominantly UK forum and hence the backlash.
> 
> And to answer that original person's question as I have looked into it extensively....you will qualify if you have a high risk pregnancy or if your doctor requires any kind of bedrest or you have any complications-anything your doctor deems that you cannot work to your full capability, will qualify you for STD.

Helllooooo.. I was pregnant with multiples.. I am aware of the things that come along with having a multiple pregnancy.. It is NOT a disability, I dont care whether you think it is or not... 
We have always stated that we are in UK so we see things differently.. We have also listed some of the benefits we get from living in UK...

For a person who actually as a disability its a slap in the face... Pregnancy is pregnancy, when you get pregnant you know some of the risks that come along with it, you chose that. They dont choose to be disabled!


----------



## sequeena

Wait... 3 weeks paternity leave?? Please oh please let this be true! :(


----------



## Laura2919

sequeena said:


> Wait... 3 weeks paternity leave?? Please oh please let this be true! :(

Its two weeks.


----------



## sequeena

Laura2919 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Wait... 3 weeks paternity leave?? Please oh please let this be true! :(
> 
> Its two weeks.Click to expand...

Oh hell :( I was getting excited then!

Nevermind x


----------



## Alexapoo

Well, here it is a temporary "disability" as far as insurance goes-it is NOT, for true government disability. That is the difference. Since the UK does not have STD insurance, it wouldn't make sense to you. You don't have to argue about the wording when a disability here could mean 2 different things and there what a disability is there is a permanent disability. I am just trying to make clear what STD is here.


----------



## Scared27

Finally Alexapoo!! Someone speaking sense!

I'm in the uk and luckily through my job as a teacher I have a good maternity policy, I've also had to have time off due to complications that weren't counted in any sickness procedure as they came under pregnancy! So I can see why that was mentioned! I'm not saying everyone gets that but I can see where the poster was coming from!!

In the uk we are lucky that we don't need to pay into insurances to make sure we are covered (yet!!!). But I think it's harsh for people on here to attack others for claiming what they have paid into when needed!! if you crashed would you claim on your car insurance? It is unfortunate what it is called and the use of the word disabled, but if they have paid the insurance and that is what they need to claim to get their time off after the birth then who are we to attack?!


----------



## Laura2919

Scared27 said:


> Finally Alexapoo!! Someone speaking sense!
> 
> I'm in the uk and luckily through my job as a teacher I have a good maternity policy, I've also had to have time off due to complications that weren't counted in any sickness procedure as they came under pregnancy! So I can see why that was mentioned! I'm not saying everyone gets that but I can see where the poster was coming from!!
> 
> In the uk we are lucky that we don't need to pay into insurances to make sure we are covered (yet!!!). But I think it's harsh for people on here to attack others for claiming what they have paid into when needed!! if you crashed would you claim on your car insurance? It is unfortunate what it is called and the use of the word disabled, but if they have paid the insurance and that is what they need to claim to get their time off after the birth then who are we to attack?!

Nobody was attacking her... :dohh: we are saying that it shouldnt be used as the term disability and in UK we would be laughed at for even suggesting it.. I have ALWAYS stated we dont pay and get enough for free.. MY points never ever were about America. I have no idea what its like there but I am speaking from living in UK where we dont claim things like that for pregnancy.. 

I still stand by what I say, pregnancy, no matter what condition you suffer when pregnant is NOT a disability whether it be 6 weeks or 40 weeks.. You could call it most things but not a disability.


----------



## moomin_troll

only point ive made is that i dont like how its named.

but i did ask if it was something they paid into especialy to get this benifit when needed or whether it was paid for along with normal taxes but that wasnt answered.

i dont live in the US so io was asking a simple question, because if this was in the UK it would be laughed at with this name.
and the OP didnt state in the first post where she was from so we answered with our opinion


----------



## Laura2919

This was the original post : 

I am just wondering? I know the laws and procedures are different in every country but I was wondering if any of you heard of this taking place? 

so when we replied we didnt know where she was and when we were told we then explained what its like in UK... Maybe people should read the whole thread and not pick at things.


----------



## Alexapoo

It is something that is paid into privately and has nothing to do with government. Pregnancy is not considered a disability here, that is until you get a complication and cannot work then it is temporary and only would you get any money if you had your own short term disability insurance because the government would never give us any money for being pregnant and unable to work. Of course, like I said, any kind of pregnancy whether complicated or not would NEVER qualify as a true disability where you would be able to get disability benefits from the US government. As a silly example; mince meat and ground beef are the same thing, but worded differently in our countries. I could go on, but I think you get the point. Simple as that ;)


----------

